# Getting my business on the road!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

My dad got us a 87 Chevy S-10 so I am going to try get my carpentry business started. Its on the road now.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

You've been waiting to start your business till you got an S-10? Please explain:confused1:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Needed a way to haul my lumber and tools!


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish you guys the best of luck, sometimes you have to work with what you have!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

My dad can paint, so I will use him as a painter/helper.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that sounds really cool,i too wish you guys luck:thumbup:

you know where to come when you need advise :laughing:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys this is going to be fund, I working on saving up the funds to get liscense.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck CJ. Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Good Luck! :thumbsup:

Now, go out and bring back the check!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would give anything to paint something with my Dad. Enjoy it!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, me and my dad get alone real well. :thumbsup:


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> Thanks guys this is going to be fund, I working on saving up the funds to get liscense.


great am i the only one who thinks spelling might be a prerequisite for a contractor. 
just another fly in the ointment I will stick to commercial the more posts I read here makes me think residential is a big headache.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

detroit687 said:


> great am i the only one who thinks spelling might be a prerequisite for a contractor.
> just another fly in the ointment I will stick to commercial the more posts I read here makes me think residential is a big headache.


Yes, it can be a royal PITA....:laughing:

However, the high end custom stuff can be a blast...:thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> great am i the only one who thinks spelling might be a prerequisite for a contractor.
> just another fly in the ointment I will stick to commercial the more posts I read here makes me think residential is a big headache.


 Commercial is nice, less emotions. Residential is more fun for me though :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I like Residential.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> great am i the only one who thinks spelling might be a prerequisite for a contractor.
> just another fly in the ointment I will stick to commercial the more posts I read here makes me think residential is a big headache.


Glad punctuation isn't a requirement for a contractor and/or commercial jobs! :whistling
---------------
I prefer residential too!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

William James said:


> Glad punctuation isn't a requirement for a contractor and/or commercial jobs! :whistling
> ---------------
> I prefer residential too!


actually my scope proposals are usually proof read and corrected before they get sent out. I love wearing my tools on a residential site but on a business stand point my competition isnt some one that popped up over night with a pick up truck. I would like to see very strong regulations for anyone wanting to pass themselves off as a contractor.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont think being a self employed carpenter is the same as a contractor.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Good luck CJ, it's cool that you and your Dad can work together. Go get em!


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think it matters what you start with. It matters where you are going and what you end up with. I started with a 2001 ford windstar. Now I drive a 1 ton chevy van. Hopefully soon I'll be able to buy a new van and have a wrap on it. I also started with most of my tools bought from yard sales. Some really old stuff. I have replaced them now, but when it was all I had they did the job.


----------

